# hymer t575 2004-good purchase?



## bryanhall (Sep 27, 2015)

1) We have looked at a 2004 t575 for our first campervan purchase. It has 41K on the clock, has a towbar.
When I test drove it I thought I "sensed" some noise or vibration from around the prop-shaft, rear axle area. As it has had one owner from new I assume it may have been towing an unknown weight from new. Could the drive-train be compromised?

2) Does the t575 have electric blown air heating, or is it fitted with gas heating only? If gas heating only does the interior get that "damp" feeling old caravans used to have when the gas fire had been on for a while?

3) Anything else to look out for with a t575?

Thank you for reading this.

Bryan H.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

"Rear axle area".........presumably it's a rear wheel drive???
Only seen them advertised on a FIAT front wheel drive chassis
I'd guess it has blown air, gas and electric heating.




If not buying directly from the owner give them a ring!?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do believe that this is a Fiat chassis, so it would be front wheel drive. If you sense or feel that there is a fault and the owner( it is private sale) cannot help then walk away, there are plenty of others for sale. When you spend your money you must be happy to part with it, not worried if you have done the right thing.

cabby

ps. this is a pre judder gate model.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

As cabby says - if in doubt, walk away.

It's a huge investment and if you sense anything, even just a vague 'feeling' walk away. There's plenty more fish in the sea.

We looked at over a hundred vans over an 18 month period before we finally both felt absolutely comfortable with the one we bought. Even that had 'issues' that needed attention that we were aware of, and several that we weren't aware of.

We travelled 300 miles to look at a van, stepped inside and smelled damp and promptly walked away. I didn't care what excuse or reason was given. It smelt damp to me. That was enough.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The vehicle you looked at is front wheel drive and ours had blown air gas heating which was very cozy and efficient. Things to look for on this particular van is where the roof joint connects the cab to the habitation area. The first cupboards (behind the passenger and drivers seats) should be inspected for signs of damp as this is the area the roof joint is located in. If you smell, feel, suspect damp then walk away as it is the biggest motorhome killer. If you decide to buy this van a bead of Sikoflex mastic either side of the joint rail will keep you water tight.


----------

